# John Colquhoun on the promise of sanctification in the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 6, 2020)

This promise of sanctification, is the principal promise of the covenant, made to Christ for his elect seed. Among the other promises of that class, it shines as the moon among the twinkling stars. Sanctification, is the chief subordinate end of the covenant; standing in it next to the glory of Jehovah, which is the chief ultimate end of it.

All the foregoing promises; the promise of preservation, of the quickening Spirit, of faith, of justification, and of a new and saving relation to God, tend thereto, and stand related to it as means to their end. They are all fulfilled to elect sinners, on purpose to render them holy. And all the subsequent promises, even the promise of glorification itself, are but the promise of sanctification extended. …

For more, see John Colquhoun on the promise of sanctification in the covenant of grace.

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 6, 2020)

My oldest daughter, who is now six years old, and myself just had a discussion yesterday.

I asked her so far what was her favorite catechism question (GCP Kids catechisms)?

She said told me it was the one about sanctification!

How does God sanctify you?

By making me more and more holy in heart and conduct.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## CathH (Jul 6, 2020)

I actually read this yesterday* and was very struck by it. Should perhaps give greater impetus to striving for holiness.

* (although in the new Northampton Press edition obv)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jul 6, 2020)

I just happened to also read something on sanctification today and I was blown away: "Now, the branches of the promise of sanctification are manifold; for it spreads as wide as the commandments of the holy law, which, in the station it hath in the gospel-covenant, are all turned into promises." (Thomas Boston, View of the Covenant of Grace). Chew on that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 6, 2020)

CathH said:


> I actually read this yesterday* and was very struck by it. Should perhaps give greater impetus to striving for holiness.
> 
> * (although in the new Northampton Press edition obv)



I have been reading a short section of it each Lord's Day for some time now. I believe that I started it prior to knowing about the forthcoming release of the new Northampton Press edition. I hope that it gets a wide circulation, as it is an extraordinarily good work. The discussions of sanctification carefully avoid the extremes of both unrealistic perfectionism and loose antinomianism.


----------

